# Mausposition



## Schneidoa (5. September 2006)

Hallo!!

Kann man mit java die Mausposition verändern? und wenn ja wie?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (5. September 2006)

Moin!
Dafür gibts die Robot Klasse mit der mouseMove methode:

```
Robot rob = new Robot();
rob.mouseMove(10,10);
```

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Schneidoa (5. September 2006)

sorry wenn ich frag aber ich kenn mich mit java nicht aus wie lass ich die maus dann klicken?


----------



## Xandro (5. September 2006)

Siehe hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/246795-mouse-click-cursor.html

EDIT:
Oder ähm?
Soll Sie von allein klicken?
Also ohne Deine Aktion?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (5. September 2006)

Ich nehm mal an, dass das auch progmatisch geschehen soll. Auch dafür nutzt du dann die Robot Klasse.
Würde dir empfehlen, mal die Docu dazu anzuschauen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Robot.html



			
				Schneidoa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sorry wenn ich frag aber ich kenn mich mit java nicht aus wie lass ich die maus dann klicken?


Schon okay, dafür ist das Forum ja da, aber einfach auch mal nen Tipp weiterverfolgen und sich die Doku zu einer Klasse anzuschauen, ist sicherlich kein Fehler....


*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Schneidoa (5. September 2006)

ja die soll alleine klicken


----------

